#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  Έγκριση ενεργειακών πιστοποιητικών

## e.kourbeti

ποια διευθύνουσα υπηρεσία είναι αρμόδια για την έγκριση ενεργειακών πιστοποιητικών;

----------


## Xάρης

Τα Πιστοποιητικά Ενεργειακής Απόδοσης (ΠΕΑ) τα εκδίδει ο μηχανικός/ενεργειακός επιθεωρητής.
Δεν χρειάζονται *έγκριση* από κανέναν.

Τι εννοείς; Μήπως επειδή είναι ΠΕΑ για δημόσιο κτήριο;

----------

